# Documents To be attested by Moroccan as well as UAE authorities in home country



## hajdha (Jun 28, 2015)

Dear,

I have been chosen in a job, as a field service engineer in UAE, after many interviews & tests, and today I got the news that I am confirmed,

I currently live in Morocco,

The company is asking me to provide the following in less than two weeks, but I don't know where to go, or how long will that take!

. Passport copy (color)

· Attested academic certificate

· Photos

(to be attested by Moroccan as well as UAE authorities in home country)



If anyone here have any idea or prior experience about that, kindly help me, thanks,


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I think the best thing you can do is to contact the UAE Embassy in Morocco and check what is required. It's only for your educational certificate. Usually, this would be a degree or professional qualification.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

hajdha said:


> Dear,
> 
> 
> The company is asking me to provide the following in less than two weeks, but I don't know where to go, or how long will that take!
> ...


Discuss with your new employer, and make sure you understand "precisely" what is requested. At first sight your new employer is not very helpful. The fact that they do not guide you well, and just set a 2 weeks ultimatum, is a concern to consider.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Edino said:


> Discuss with your new employer, and make sure you understand "precisely" what is requested. At first sight your new employer is not very helpful. The fact that they do not guide you well, and just set a 2 weeks ultimatum, is a concern to consider.


It took my degree over 3-4 weeks to get attested. I got so bored waiting i I went on holiday, to the Philippines from UK,


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

You head to the ministry of foreign affairs (Moroccon ministry) and get you degree attested, afterwards you take it to the UAE embassy or consulate (educational affairs) and they will attest it as well.

It shouldn't take 2 working days.


----------



## Shah Fahad (Jan 27, 2020)

I live in UAE and i got a contract letter (job offer) from a company in morocco, they told me to attest a contract offer (which is in french) in UAE, attest experience letter and first three pages of Passport copy and my professional qualification certificate. Please guide me on how and where to do that in UAE?


----------



## jobinvyas1995 (Feb 7, 2020)

About 70 percent of population in UAE are expats. So, there are many companies who provide document legalization work in UAE. You can submit your document in their office. They will do the rest of the job. Just search for certificate attestation on google and approach anyone company.


----------

